# A couple from the lagoon



## kodakrome (Mar 9, 2017)

A couple of yellow-bellied sliders and a gator.
Taken with 6D and 400 5.6L


----------



## Click (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice pictures, kodakrome.


----------



## kodakrome (Mar 9, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, kodakrome.


Thanks, Click


----------



## mnclayshooter (Mar 9, 2017)

When I hear the term lagoon, two things come to mind... Gilligan's island and sewage treatment plants. 

I'm pleasantly surprised to see these photos rather than the alternative. Nicely done.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 23, 2017)

Not quite a lagoon, but will muskrats in a flooded forest do?


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice pictures, Don. I especially like the first one.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 23, 2017)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, Don. I especially like the first one.


As it was swimming along, the surrounding water was grey, except for at it's nose and directly behind it..... probably as a result of shooting at a low angle....


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 23, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Not quite a lagoon, but will muskrats in a flooded forest do?



Those are very nice, Don!


----------



## kodakrome (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's one more from the lagoon.
A 3 foot gator trying to hide under a leaf.


----------



## IglooEater (Jul 26, 2017)

kodakrome said:


> Here's one more from the lagoon.
> A 3 foot gator trying to hide under a leaf.



What gator? I don't see no gator
;D ;D ;D


----------



## clbayley (Jul 26, 2017)

This is what our lagoons swamps look like these days...


----------

